# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  [KKDM-VII] Quedada Mágica en Barcelona Domingo 22 Julio

## Ricky Berlin

******WARNING****** 
****KDM ESPECIAL**** 
******WARNING****** 

Bla bla bla
Ble ble ble

Mucho hablar y al final no hacemos nada
Pues que os quede claro. *Esta KDM NO se va a realizar en el Viena*
No
¿Y sabeis porque?

Pues por que la vamos a realizar en la calle!!!

Oh!!! ohh!!! y por que en la calle :Confused: 

Pues porque *vamos a ACTUAR*

Así que ya lo sabéis, si vais a venir, os va a tocar actuar. Crearemos "Komandos Magicos" de 2 a 4 personas. Unos actuaran en Rambla Cataluña, otros en Paseo de Gracia y otros en la Diagonal.

Si sólo somos un grupo, nos iremos moviendo. Eso si, siempre en la parte de Rambla Cataluña / Paseo de Gracia con Diagonal... porque esa zona está más alejada del centro... y centro + cartas = timo = viene poli = nos pegan.

Es exagerado, pero mejor por esta zona, aunque cada Komando Mágico puede decidir por donde actuar.

Lugar y hora de encuentro:

*Rambla Cataluña con Diagonal
22 de Julio
Domingo
A las 17:00
Junto a la Jirafa-Hombre*
Eso es en el centro del paseillo.

Para ir allí podeis coger los ferrocatas y bajar en provença, pero ojo! teneis que salir por la salida del metro de diagonal.
Sino, linea verde/azul, Metro Diagonal.

Buses hay un huevo: el 15, 7, 34, etc

Un saludo y Be Ready For Action.

----------


## Némesis

Ahí le has dao.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Ajam Némesis, así que eres tu quien votas a la Rubia ehh  :117: 

Que te he pillao!!!
Que te he calao!!!
siempre pensando en los único!!!
Pervertido!
Arderás en las llamas del papel flash!!!

PD: digo esto porque es el primero en postear que ha aparecido junto con el primer voto  :Wink1: 

Al resto: ya tardais!!! (en apuntaros, no en votar)

----------


## Némesis

¿Acaso lo dudabas?   :Lol:

----------


## dante

Mira por donde ya que vamos a la quedad que tal si Decklords graba un capítulo con vosotros, para que la gente de Barcelona sepa que se está poniendo de moda la magia en la calle!. traeremos el equipo, pero solo podremos grabar un grupo...

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> Mira por donde ya que vamos a la quedad que tal si Decklords graba un capítulo con vosotros, para que la gente de Barcelona sepa que se está poniendo de moda la magia en la calle!. traeremos el equipo, pero solo podremos grabar un grupo...


Perfecto!

Por cierto, no me queda muy claro como atacar en la calle.

Las veces que he ido, funcionó bien cuando pillas a alguien en un banco que está esperando. La frase de entrada es
"Hola, ¿me permites 5 minutos? estamos haciendo juegos por la calle y quisieramos hacerte uno, pero rápido, porque tenemos prisa"

Por supuesto notenemos prisa, pero si le das la sensacion al "jugador" que te tienes que ir, se siente más relajado ya que el presiente que no vas a estar agobiandolo, sino que será tan solo un juego. Normalmente, una vez hecho uno, pues haces más y el jugador se olvida de que le dijiste que era un momento.

La segunda es ponerte a hacer juegos, y si alguien se fija más de la cuenta, pues le entras. "Oye, perdona, me permites que te haga un juego"

No se, poned vosotros vuestros métodos de abordaje callejero.

PD: bueeeno, y Dante ha votado a David Blaine... por fin alguien sensato.

----------


## MAGICUS POL

Una pregunta ricky esto de magia en grupos quieres decir que un o hace un juego luego lo hace otro, luego otro y cuando se acabe vuelve a hacerlo el primero? (esque no lo he pillao bien).
Segunda pregunta: cada persona tiene que hacer el mismo juego todo el rato o se puede ir cambiando?
Tercera pregunta: se pueden usar cartas especiales? (esque a mi me gusta el juego de "moving pips" o algo asi)
Gracias por adelantado.
PD: yo _creo_ que voy a ir asi que nadie me quite el juego que he nombrado en la pregunta 3. A ver como nos queda. :D .
Saludos!

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> quieres decir que uno hace un juego luego lo hace otro, luego otro y cuando se acabe vuelve a hacerlo el primero? (esque no lo he pillao bien).


Como querais, a mi me gusta alternar entre magos (da tiempo a preparar mejor el siguiente juego y a relajarte) pero puede ser sólo un mago cada vez, o alternar de 1 en 1 o de 2 en 2 o como se quiera. A convenir en el grupo





> Segunda pregunta: cada persona tiene que hacer el mismo juego todo el rato o se puede ir cambiando?


Tambien como quieras. Yo normalmente llevo 5 juegos de calle y hago 3 pero depende de tu repertorio o si te sientes más comodo con uno u otro.




> Tercera pregunta: se pueden usar cartas especiales? (esque a mi me gusta el juego de "moving pips" o algo asi)


Claro, lo que quieras. El único condicionante es que va a ser magia de calle, así que ten (tened) en cuenta que haremos la magia de pié.

----------


## rifaj

Traidores, asi que vais a atacar sin mi eh!!!
Esto es un ultraje, Ricky lo sabias... LO SABIAAAAAS :(  :(  :( 

Haver si en la de septiembre puedo venir y le entramos a la gente.

PD: Espero que os vaya bien y paseis un buen dia.

----------


## A.Marin

contad conmigo y mis camaras

----------


## Ella

ya estan los copiotas quedando  al dia siguiente que los de madrid...quiero ver fotos y videos   :Lol:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> ya estan los copiotas quedando  al dia siguiente que los de madrid...quiero ver fotos y videos


ehh, k llevamos ya 7 KDM´s!!!! aqui no semos copiotas.

Un poco de resumen:
Las dos primeras fueron masivas, centradas sobretodo en un público joven y un par de "maestros máguicos" que impartieron clases magistrales.

Las siguiente fué un bajón, destacando la aparición de rifaj y su: "no, si solo llevo desde los 9 años". 

Con la cuarta ya se anima más rifaj y aparecen Dande, Esparza y algún Jarripotiano. La edad "subió un poco" y dejo de ser una quedada novel para convertirse en amateur. Esparza y Red pasan a ser magos habituales.

La quinta fué tomada vilmente por los Jarripotianos (a aclarar, estos son la prole de rifaj) y ya se consolida la KDM con un cierto nivel. Hace acto de presencia Black prince, pero perdemos a Esparza

La última ya adquiere un aire más mágico, siendo una quedada amateur-senior con una media de edad de 22-24.

Visto el nivel que estamos adquiriendo, no es de estrañar que ahora en la 7ª nos lancemos a la calle, sobretodo con Dante y Némesis que llevan ya tiempo con sus videos asaltando a pobres tanseuntes.

Habrá fotos, y videos!

----------


## Ella

nosotros llevamos desde hace 3 años haciendo quedadas, una media de 3 por año, solo que este año ha habido una cada 2x3.
en nuestras quedadas vienen manolo talman, ivan, david....y los mejores del foro, busy, poza, carlos y yo  8-)   :Lol:  
copiotas
la 1º quedada del foro la organice yo, en madrid, copiotas

os dejare un video para que se os haga la boca agua:
http://club.telepolis.com/sisique/magia.wmv

----------


## Ricky Berlin

X favor, no me compares a esos magos con la cream de la cream Catalana!

Oye, un tema que me ronda la cabeza... ¿Que tal si organizamos para más adelante una Quedada Española? es decir, un fin de semana en una ciudad. Pero eso si, organizada con 3 meses de adelanto como mínimo 

Pero no será una Quedada normal, pues los invitados a la ciudad serán conducidos por los residentes a varios eventos y actos a lo largo del fin de semana

Usease que la ciudad anfitriona le toca currar al estilo JJ.OO. (no se va a ir sólo para estar en un bar... hay que hacer ruta!)

¿Que os parece la idea?

PD: sí, barato no será, pk tocará ir a teatros y demás bares de mal vivir donde conviven los magos.  :Wink1:

----------


## Némesis

Qué idea tan chula, una macroquedada. ¿Por qué no? Nada de Madrid, ¿eh? Territorio neutral... Zaragoza, por ejemplo, que queda a medio camino.   :Lol:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Quita quita, que sea Madrid, así invitan ellos  :117: 

No, a ver, la ciudad que toque ha de tener gente dispuesta a "trabajar" en la Quedada, así que para la primera, creo que es importante que sea o Barcelona o Madrid pues creo que la mayoria del foro (en España) somos de ahí.

Va a ser un finde completo: Recepcion, comidas, espectaculos, actuaciones. Así que pensarlo con calma y quien está dispuesto a organizarlo.

Un saludo.

PD: eh, voy muy igualado con David Blaine, x favor, un poco de criterio  :Wink1: 
PD2: eh, buenisimo mi nuevo banner

----------


## The Black Prince

No me llevaré la invisible...NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOO

Bueno... y como hago el snap deal sin mesa ricky :Confused: ?  :117: 

Respecto al territorio neutral...k tal hawaii pagan los de madrid  :Smile1:

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Bueno en la de junio no pude ir , pero en esta si. Menos mal! :D

----------


## Ella

estaria genial una quedada megamundial, en madrid.

teneis que poneros de acuerdo vosotros: algunos en coche, otros en autobus.
por el hospedaje, un albergue juvenil os vale 7-10 euros la noche con desayuno incluido.
hay uno en la casa de campo y otro en cuatro caminos. si os vais a la casa de campo podemos ir al parque de atracciones   :Lol: 

edito:
aunque a lo mejor os coinside con examenes, la ultima semana de septiembre es la prueba de ingreso a la sei, si os venis en esa fecha vereis a todo el mundo alli: manolo talman, david, miguel ajo, ivan, gea...

----------


## pujoman

> estaria genial una quedada megamundial, en madrid.
> 
> teneis que poneros de acuerdo vosotros: algunos en coche, otros en autobus.
> por el hospedaje, un albergue juvenil os vale 7-10 euros la noche con desayuno incluido.
> hay uno en la casa de campo y otro en cuatro caminos. si os vais a la casa de campo podemos ir al parque de atracciones  
> 
> edito:
> aunque a lo mejor os coinside con examenes, la ultima semana de septiembre es la prueba de ingreso a la sei, si os venis en esa fecha vereis a todo el mundo alli: manolo talman, david, miguel ajo, ivan, gea...


y por que no veniis vosotros? jejje tamos a la misma distancia :P
es coña es que lo has puesto a tiro. yo cuando vaya a madrid algun dia (espero volver) ya avisare y si vosotros pasais por barcelona8por ejemplo en setiembre...) pos alli nos veremos jeje

saludos

----------


## hawyn yaur

donde esta la jalifa himbre esa que dice ricky.. esque lo estoy viendo, me perdere...

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Abrid este link
http://www.viamichelin.fr/viamicheli...1&empriseH=485

Es justamente donde pone "Edifici de la Diputació" 
Ferrocatas Procença
Metro L5 L3 Diagonal
Buses un huevo

----------


## MAGICUS POL

Una preguntilla por curiosidad:
Cuando se acabara? o que es lo mismo : cuanto durara la quedada? 1h, 2h...? Seguramente me direis que depende pero quiero saber el tiempo minimo que vamos a estar.
Saludos!

----------


## Ricky Berlin

pse, a ojo diria que de 17 a 18, llegar y ponernos de acuerdo. Despues rondas de las 18 a las 19 y otra (cambio de pareja) de 19 a 20.

Más o menos. Pero no hay horario. Podeis venir e iros cuando querais.

----------


## mariio

eso yo me apunto si venis a madrid to dios
al parke de atracciones!yeah

----------


## dante

Bueno solo hace falta que alguien lo organice, y para la siguiente quedada aqui en Barcelona, habrá vídeos y un capítulo de decklrods. Pero ojo con lo de entrar a la gente, Ricky yo no les diría que hay prisa, sino te encontrarás gente que te dirá que si por compromiso pa que les hagas un juego y te vayas, y ni les impresionará ni nada, solo esperarán que te vayas. 
Ojo con las pifias que hagaís que las pondremos al final del capítulo 
 :twisted:

----------


## didacbj

tengo una pregunta, la quedada se va ha realizar siempre en Barcelona o Madrid? es que a mi me es bastante dificil ir alli sabeis, 
y alguna vez me gustaria asistir
saludos

----------


## The Black Prince

> tengo una pregunta, la quedada se va ha realizar siempre en Barcelona o Madrid? es que a mi me es bastante dificil ir alli sabeis, 
> y alguna vez me gustaria asistir
> saludos


En Barcelona, a ver si te animas :D

----------


## The Black Prince

Me gustaría quedar antes de el día 22 para poder ensayar y trabajar un par de juegos, si eso MP.

Un abrazo,

----------


## A.Marin

si quereis hacemos una el dia 21 y que se vengan los nuevos para conocernos. :D

----------


## The Black Prince

Por mi bien lo único es que hay gente que le va mejor quedar esta semana, que tal jueves de esta semana por la tarde?

----------


## A.Marin

por mi perfecto
, pues hala a correr la voz a todo los bcn :D

----------


## Némesis

Pero la del 22 no se suspende, ¿no?

----------


## A.Marin

se mantiene esta solo sera una kdd normal y una pequeña preparacion de siguiente kdd

----------


## Ricky Berlin

La del 21 no la organizo yo  :117: 
La del 22 mantiene lo dicho; diagonal con rambla cataluña a las 17
Street Magic.

Let´s burn the streeee (estriii)


PD: voy ganando a David Blaine por 8 votos a 7...  :117:

----------


## The Black Prince

No No, yo es que solo queria quedar con quien quisiera para poder preparar un poco lo del dia 22, que me tiene acongojao :D

----------


## The Black Prince

Jueves 12 5:00pm en el fnac QUEDADA PREVIA A LA DEL DIA 22.Puedo decir ya si, que presentaré un nuevo juego.

Un abrazo,

----------


## A.Marin

apuntado queda

----------


## hawyn yaur

lastima k me lo haya dixo tan tarde, sino vendria

----------


## A.Marin

que os parecería cambiarla al sábado 21 y después todos nos vamos de cena y a ver al fabuloso pardo? :P  osino que alguien me avise que quiero volver a verle.

----------


## The Black Prince

> que os parecería cambiarla al sábado 21 y después todos nos vamos de cena y a ver al fabuloso pardo? :P  osino que alguien me avise que quiero volver a verle.


Yo y mi novia vamos

----------


## A.Marin

vega chicos que es por una buena causa, celebrar con pardo los 10.000 espectadores

----------


## Némesis

Me apunto con mi novia (que se llama Dante)   :Lol:

----------


## A.Marin

Riky tu que dices,no creas que he echo un motin para las kdd he......

----------


## Ricky Berlin

eumm si quereis el sabado el sabado. Lo que diga la Rubia, pero bueno, yo no puedo  :117:  Pero las quedadas no son cosa mia, sino de todos  :117: 

Yo las organizo los Domingos porque normalmente la gente tiene "otra vida social" y los sabados son ideales para cumplirlas, en cambio, los domingos son dias "de no hacer nada" y por ello, para rellenar ese hueco, pues que mejor que hacer magia.

Pos eso, el sabado, así se aprovecha para volver a ver a Pardo  :Wink1: 
Alea Jacta Est

----------


## dante

Ahora no es momento de salir del armario Némesis... pero ya que lo dices, yo soy el activo.   :Lol:  
Amos a ver, al final lo hacemos sabado o domingo??¿?¿

----------


## The Black Prince

Yo creo que por conveniencia de esa gente que dijo que si en su momento y no forea mucho, es mejor hacerla el domingo como se estipuló.Igualmente yo el sabado iré a ver a Don Pardo.

Un abrazuuu

----------


## A.Marin

pues ya nos veremos ally , si quieres quedar antes avisame por mp

----------


## dante

vale... para ponernos deacuerdo despues de marear un poco la perdiz y para encauzar la quedada... que no se confunda nadie, ya que en esta será un poco especial porque lo grabaremos y lo montaremos

el dia 22 a las 17 horas en Diagonal con Rambla de Cataluña, no os lo perdáis tanto si queréis venir como público o como magos, donde más vais a poder ver a tantos magos actuar tan cerquita de vuestros ojos...


Un saludo a todos!!

----------


## Ricky Berlin

O sea, que al final es un finde de doble quedada? una el sabado y una el domingo?  :117: 

Yo de espectador, of course! jaja

Ohh, tengo un juego nuevo, llamago "google", es una variante de la dama que se ruboriza pero sin lift, ya que la carta que cambia de color es la del jugador... AH no!!! es google, que lo sabe todo!!!! y bla bla bla sacas como quieras la otra carta (la del jugador).

----------


## A.Marin

el sabadoa  que hora quedamos y en donde :Confused: ?

----------


## mcgrau

> O sea, que al final es un finde de doble quedada? una el sabado y una el domingo? 
> 
> Yo de espectador, of course! jaja
> 
> Ohh, tengo un juego nuevo, llamago "google", es una variante de la dama que se ruboriza pero sin lift, ya que la carta que cambia de color es la del jugador... AH no!!! es google, que lo sabe todo!!!! y bla bla bla sacas como quieras la otra carta (la del jugador).



JODER, lástima no lo podré ver no puedo asistir tenemos que pintarle la persiana a un pavo , es mi primer minicurro ES LEGAL

----------


## Ayy

a ver... no os emocioneis!!! como las de madrid, en ningun sitio... asi que... os va a llover!!! 
y los madrileños no sreiremos.....   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

que no hombre, suerte en la quedada!

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Bueno, no ha estado mal, solo un par de cosas 
1. La zona de reunión estaba en obras
2. Domingo si, pero mucha gente está de vacaciones (que listo soy)

Total, que como no habia mucho movimiento, hemos tenido que ir moviendonos y bajar por Paseo de Gracia hasta Plaza Cataluña.

Y cosas malas de ahí
1. Dia nublado = gente tiene el dia nublado, les ha costado ehh, pero bueno
2. mucho guiri.

Hombre, me he tenido que ir antes, pero creo que pese a estos puntos malos, ha sido una buena KDD, con bastane actividad y sorpresas!!! 
Le hemos hecho un juego a un chico y resulta que era mago!  :117:  y se ha unido a nosotros, guay!!!

Ahora solo falta el video y colgar algun fotograma  :117: 

Por cierto, visto el panorama, 
¿Que tal si la proxima quedada oficial se realiza el SABADO 25 de agosto en MARIA CRISTINA (corte inglés diagonal)

En esa zona hay mas gente autoctona y muchos estarán paseando viniendo de la illa o del bulevar rosa con lo que espero tener un público mejor.

Por cierto, ya que son vacas, seguramente habrá alguna quedada no oficial algun finde... Atentos a los moviles, jejeje

Y última cosa... 9 votos Ricky 9 votos Blaine!!! pues ahora hay video de Ricky en acción! ale! espero que esa consideración hacia mi cambie!!!

----------


## dante

Bueno, nos lo hemos pasado genial! y nos ha emocionado que viniera una chica que se había interesado y leido en el foro, le hemos hecho un par de juegos por el detalle que le han gustado mucho.

Hay que repetirla, y por cierto que alguien se olvidó conectar el micro en un par de juegos. Así que está obligada a repetirse la quedada   :Wink: 
Ya colgaremos trocitos para haceros boca, el capítulo entero aun hay que acabarlo.

NO CAPITO!! NO CAPITO!!

----------


## The Black Prince

Algunas chicas no eran simpáticas, que juegos no se han podido escuchar?

----------


## Josep M.

> os dejare un video para que se os haga la boca agua:
> http://club.telepolis.com/sisique/magia.wmv


Me ha encantado el juego y la presentación. Me lo quedo en el repertorio!

JM

----------

